# Gotta have ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/bmw-powered-quadski-jetski-atv-hits-the-market-next-month/


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW! That's quite the quad and only a mere $40,000, have you ordered yours Don?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Guess I will still be using my old jeep for awhile longer at those prices. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No Mike I have not....I was really hoping you would just buy two.

I'm with Ed, I'll stick to my Jeep for now.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just saw a pic of that on FB. I thought it was a photoshop joke. Pretty neat idea but they can keep it for 40 grand.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Guess I will still be using my old jeep for awhile longer at those prices. LOL


+1, I paid $5 k for my 98 TJ, that would be 8 jeep for that thing...

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

